# Interesting angel event



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

while the wife and i were working in the fishroom this evening she called me over to the 135 gallon tank that has about 12 or 15 big angels in it along with a few plecos...
at one end of the tank were 3 angels..a female gold pearlscale...a male silver..and a male blue pariaba...
all 3 together spawning all over a piece of wood and the anubias plant that is on it...going back down soon to pull the eggs to see if i can keep most of them..should be interesting..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! That's cool! Post pics!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

This would only happen in your tank Loha.... your fish are living up to your ex job.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

So did any of the eggs make it? That is way cool!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when i went back down they had eaten the eggs...i pulled 2 of them and put them in a 20 high to breed....but am keeping them shut down for a spell...i need to get a few more tanks set up...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

lohachata said:


> when i went back down they had eaten the eggs...i pulled 2 of them and put them in a 20 high to breed....but am keeping them shut down for a spell...i need to get a few more tanks set up...


Let them learn to parent raise in this time John.

Give them a slate and turn the heat on and with in a few months of first eating the eggs, then they will eat the wrigglers, and lastly they will eat the free swimmers, but in the end they will learn to raise their fry on their own and that will make them a great pair to own then you no longer have to mess with pickle jars unless you want to


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if i start pairing off all of my angels for breeding i would need to more than triple the size of my fishroom..or more likely a small warehouse.....i currently have about 50 adult angels...most of which are ken kennedy's platinum blues..
maybe i should just start selling the pairs....lol


----------



## mls3371971 (Apr 20, 2012)

Loha I would take a few off your hands for ya.


----------

